# Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara 'Franceville'



## Erythrone (Mar 2, 2014)

Phragmipedium Scarlet O'Hara 'Franceville' (Jason Fischer 4 N x besseae 4N)


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 2, 2014)

What a red one! congrats!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually it is the darkest Phrag I've ever seen. Not easy to take a good picture of such a dark red flower.


----------



## John M (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh my! That's spectacular!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 2, 2014)

That's very nice


----------



## Hien (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes it is an oh my flower


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 2, 2014)

Wonderful as other's have said!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 2, 2014)

very nice,great color and shape


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow! My dear I DO give a damn! Thats a super nice Scarlet.

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silvan (Mar 2, 2014)

gorgeous !!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2014)

That is a gorgeous red!


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2014)

Did anyone say WOW??!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, very nice. I'm not familiar with this cross, but is the overlap in the pouch area fix itself over time, or does it stay?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, very nice. I'm not familiar with this cross, but is the overlap in the pouch area fix itself over time, or does it stay?



For this clone, I would say the overlaping is a rule! I don't know about other Scarlet O'Hara 4 N. I guess it is not common in 2N but I am not sure.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

First of all, the cross is not that common, Phrag Jason Fischer is a genetic mule, and Scarlet O'Hara has only been successfully made a few times. The pouch overlap, I'm not sure if it is the cross or a specific line parent issue (like saw edge besseae hybrid petals).


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2014)

Update


----------



## eaborne (May 20, 2014)

Stunning color!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Very nice also.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 21, 2014)

Spectacular.


----------



## Daniel2 (May 22, 2014)

My Scarlet O'Hara doesn't have the overlap. I don't know the ploidy of this clone. It was imported from Germany as a tiny seedling several years ago.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

